# What kind of catfish is this???



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I'd say that's a channel cat.

Rounded anal fin and a couple of specs of coloration left on it's side.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A big channel cat fish too!


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

Yep channel cat... gooooood eats.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> A big channel cat fish too!


x2 n already peppered thats gonna be some good eatin.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

A nice channel cat for sure. Did the youngster catch it?


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Yes


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Look at that boy smile. I could have told ya he caught it before you asked! That's great!


----------



## lou5036 (Aug 12, 2005)

It looks Like A Hybrid Channel I have my Tanks stocked wit them.There suppose to get up to 40 or 50lbs


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice fish. The anwser has already been provided. I am also glad I am not the only one that wears boots and shorts. My gf always makes fun of me. I just laugh and say...style baby STYLE!


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

it definetly has channel cat in it, but it might be the same as what my friend has in his tank, they are half channel cat, half blue cat, just like lou5036 said they are hybrids, and they can get pretty dang big even in a smaller tank, all they need is enough food

heres one i caught at his place if you wanna compare the species id markers


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

My grandfather called those bullheads.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks like a channel cat but browner... Sounds like a hybrid (although I didn't know that there was such a thing)...Nice cat!

p.s. Shorts & boots are the only way to go in Spring-Summer!!!  I catch heck from the wife too but being married I need to de-sexyfy myself! Don't need no jealousy coming from the wife with these blinding white bird legs!!!

T-BONE


----------



## BigCat63 (Feb 26, 2011)

i'd say thats a channel alright... Fry that monster up, and get to eatin!!!! um good..


----------

